# It's been a while since I posted pictures



## Sunshinewolf (Oct 3, 2010)

Here are some of my latest pictures of Pyro.



















Poor Santa...


----------



## Sunshinewolf (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Incredible!!!!!! We do not see this beautiful Pyro often enough. Fantastic photos.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Omg, Pyro is GORGEOUS! is Pyro a low-content wolf hybrid? Looks like he/she (sorry, I can't tell.  ) just walked out of a pine forest.


----------



## Sunshinewolf (Oct 3, 2010)

marsha=whitie said:


> Omg, Pyro is GORGEOUS! is Pyro a low-content wolf hybrid? Looks like he/she (sorry, I can't tell.  ) just walked out of a pine forest.


Thanks! He is a Mid-content Wolfdog.

Here are a few I took 5 minutes ago, all shot with a 50mm f~1.4 Canon lens on manual focus.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Wonderful subject and photos - wish I had your talent with a camera!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Sunshinewolf said:


>


I love this photo!!


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Gorgeous dog! I love him. I love him a lot.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Sunshinewolf said:


>


 ***drool***


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

He's so handsome


----------



## Sunshinewolf (Oct 3, 2010)

A few I shot last tonight. 

This is one of my favorite:









Here are the rest, enjoy.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

You have an amazingly beautiful canine living in your home!! And I want to steal it!! It is a very good thing I don't live in Virginia lol great photos and a very beautiful subject *bows down*


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

What an amazing pup!


----------



## Sunshinewolf (Oct 3, 2010)

Pyro had a blast today at the community park and at the lake, here are a some of the shots from todays adventure...

Me and my brat walking over to see a little pug








































































Stalking some ducks:


----------



## Sunshinewolf (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Sunshinewolf (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sunshinewolf said:


>


He looks like a polar bear! Love it.


----------



## lucysdoghouse (Nov 24, 2007)

What a great looking dog. You are a pretty talented photographer too. Love the action shots.


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

Pyro is Magnificent! The pictures are amazing. I wish I had your talent with a camera!!


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 3, 2011)

Pyro is gorgeous! awesome pictures as well


----------



## twinkle243 (Jan 5, 2011)

Pyro is gorgeous. Have you had any problems with destructive house behavior? My Kody is young still but wow is he a chewer and a consumate thief. We are home almost 24 /7 so he is not lonely. Oh Well - I wasn't that crazy about my favorite recliner anyway - lol.
Picture is not me - Kody was about 6-7 months in this photo. I really think he was slightly out of his comfort zone in this pic


----------



## Sunshinewolf (Oct 3, 2010)

twinkle243 said:


> Pyro is gorgeous. Have you had any problems with destructive house behavior? My Kody is young still but wow is he a chewer and a consumate thief. We are home almost 24 /7 so he is not lonely. Oh Well - I wasn't that crazy about my favorite recliner anyway - lol.
> Picture is not me - Kody was about 6-7 months in this photo. I really think he was slightly out of his comfort zone in this pic


I had gotten great advice from my breeder and thankfully the worst has been 2 dog beds and a cordless phone base. She told me to leave 1 foot sections of 2x4's around the house and a few empty coconuts and it did the trick. When he's bored he just finds his coconut and begins to peel it appart or a 2x4 section and turns it into 1000 toothpicks, If you dont mind the small clean up after it saves alot of furniture.

As long as there is some form of enrichment to keep him busy he shouldn't go looking around for something to target and chew on


----------



## Sunshinewolf (Oct 3, 2010)

A few from today:


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Sunshinewolf, it's always such a treat to see photos of Pyro!!!! You have done such an incredible job with your boy. He looks amazing.


----------



## twinkle243 (Jan 5, 2011)

What a good idea on the Coconuts. He goes to the woodbox on his own. No I don't mind cleaning up after him at all. Thanks again.


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 21, 2010)

What a beautiful animal. Does Pyro contain some Arctic in him?


----------



## Sunshinewolf (Oct 3, 2010)

Firestorm said:


> What a beautiful animal. Does Pyro contain some Arctic in him?


Yes.

His line is pretty mixed but he was one of the pups that pulled more of the arctic from the line, there was one blue fawn in the litter, 3 whites, and 2 greys.


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 21, 2010)

I thought he was. Though I also know Arctic wolfdogs are rare. I'm considering getting one myself. I have a huge yard where I can install a proper containment fencing for it. But I'll likely wait until next spring 2012 before jumping in to get one. Would like to do more research on them, plus visit some wolf sanctuaries. When I feel ready, I'll then need to purchase the material for a strong and secured containment, and then find a reputable breeder, and not someone who is selling "wolfdogs" to make a profit. Any recommendations you can give me, Sunshine?


----------



## Sunshinewolf (Oct 3, 2010)

Firestorm said:


> I thought he was. Though I also know Arctic wolfdogs are rare. I'm considering getting one myself. I have a huge yard where I can install a proper containment fencing for it. But I'll likely wait until next spring 2012 before jumping in to get one. Would like to do more research on them, plus visit some wolf sanctuaries. When I feel ready, I'll then need to purchase the material for a strong and secured containment, and then find a reputable breeder, and not someone who is selling "wolfdogs" to make a profit. Any recommendations you can give me, Sunshine?


It all depends on where you are located and the laws regarding wolfdogs. If you lived in FL I would recommend SouthernBreeze or Seacrest. I also would urge a first time owner to start with a Low content to low-mid content before moving up to a Upper Mid to High.

There is a list of good breeders on wolfdogforum.com and it has a variety from different states I would def. look through some of the links and comments on each breeder.


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 21, 2010)

I live in OH if that helps. I do not want to yet own an upper mid to high content. Not without experience through a low or low mid. I have experience with large dogs so I think that will help me a bit. I'm also going to get a few books on wolf dogs as well as visit wolf sanctuaries. There's one in Bolivar, OH.

Ahh the wolfdog forum. I love that place. I was a member on there before it got hacked and haven't yet renewed my membership. I mainly use it to lurk my research. I've looked at Southern Breeze's website. I've found her containment page to be very educational. I'll have to check out Seacrest's site. Thanks, Sunshine!


Sunshinewolf said:


> It all depends on where you are located and the laws regarding wolfdogs. If you lived in FL I would recommend SouthernBreeze or Seacrest. I also would urge a first time owner to start with a Low content to low-mid content before moving up to a Upper Mid to High.
> 
> There is a list of good breeders on wolfdogforum.com and it has a variety from different states I would def. look through some of the links and comments on each breeder.


----------

